# go solo or group greek charter



## Bon (Mar 23, 2005)

I am looking to charter a boat this June around the Greek Islands there are just 2 of us. We have already looked into chartering a boat with a skipper and we are keeping this as an option. We are a young fun couple and would probably enjoy it more with a small group. Does anyone know of any companies that rent out cabins or berths? We still want the sailing experince and figured with another few people we may have more options. Any info is usefull.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

try these guys www.sailcharter-greece.com had a good charter with them last year, on a mixed cabin charter


----------



## amangos (Jul 18, 2004)

try http://www.exasyachts.com/index.htm


----------



## ionian (Mar 31, 2005)

why not join a small flotilla group say in the IOnian. You need not be tied to a routine but have the benefit of sailing in company if you wish to and some fun times in the evening stopovers. you will gain valuable experience and then charter bareboat the next visit.


----------

